# Does peroxide work on damp hair?



## chandrika (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to use peroxide to redo the roots of my hair occasionally and it would be alot easier if my hair were damp, not wet, just slightly damp, as the roots show more clearly and the air is easier to separate.

I wondered does anyone know whether applying the peroxide to hair whilst slightly damp it will still work?


----------



## SaaDi (Feb 9, 2009)

What i know about this is that you have to wet your hair with it and then lay in the sun for about an hour.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea, I put it in my dry hair and then went under the dome for about 15 mins...


----------



## katana (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, I've used peroxide on my hair when damp, it worked fine.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends what volume of peroxide....


----------



## chandrika (Feb 10, 2009)

It is 40% volume peroxide


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 10, 2009)

My hair has always been dry when I have used peroxide, I would imagine it be best to do it on dry hair. Unless the instructions you have say to use it on damp hair.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 11, 2009)

I've only done semi/demi permanent on wet hair


----------

